# Show us your girly, pretty, decorated, pink!



## AllenKobe (8/12/14)

Calling all lovers of artistic, bejeweled, pretty, gorgeous, embossed, colorful, engraved, decorated, or otherwise just plain awesome ecigs and APV'S!!! *Stun and awe us with your pretty stuff!*

I'll start by showing one of my older pics




.


----------



## Pet! (8/12/14)

My Istick with a Nautilus tank

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD (8/12/14)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## crack2483 (8/12/14)

Pink what? Thread title suggests "pink" is a noun 



Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## 2 Angry Wolves (8/12/14)

Once again very nice but i just puked up another Rainbow.......i now have the taste like of Unicorn in my mouth.
Thanks Chaps.


----------



## TylerD (8/12/14)

2 Angry Wolves said:


> Once again very nice but i just puked up another Rainbow.......i now have the taste like of Unicorn in my mouth.
> Thanks Chaps.
> View attachment 17012


Did you know:

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## 2 Angry Wolves (8/12/14)

i did not know that! thanks for the info.Edit on OP.
My mouth now tastes like Scotland! LOL

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## AllenKobe (29/12/14)

Hey, I showed my Christmas Gifts. The inshare vap, so cute.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

